# Anyone going to the Royal Infirmary Edinburgh for IVF?



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

DH and I will start our first IVF treatment end of November this year at the New Royal in Edinburgh with Dr. Thong.

Was wondering if here are some people who are going to the RIE for IVF treatment for exchange of experiences?


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hiya

Sorry i cant offer any experiences from RIE. I cycled at Ninewells, Dundee, but just wanted to wish you lots of luck 

Love Nic xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you, Nic! 

Had hoped some people here are getting treatment at the RIE but maybe will just have to wait?


----------



## zinnia (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Little Wolf,
finally I found someone around here in Edinburgh! I am new to this site and just started some reading.
We have been living in the US for the last 2.5 years and will move to Edinburgh by the end of the year. We have had tx with clomid and three IUIs with Clomid so far here in the US and plan to move on to IVF as soon as we get to Scotland (we cannot afford IVF here).  I would greatly appreciate any information about the costs, waiting lists (I read that you don't start until Nov.- is that why?), your impression on RIE etc.
Thanks a lot!
Take care
Zinnia


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Sorry to barge in - I'm at Glasgow Nuffield at the moment.  It costs roughly £2500 for IVF and £2900 for ICSI - the drugs are approx £600-£1000.  At Glasgow Nuffield you can start almost immediately, Glasgow Royal has a bit of a wait (4-5 months) for an initial appointment and they're a little bit cheaper and I believe Edinburgh has a wait for a first appointment too (not sure what the costs are there) and I think you may have to be registered to a GP in the UK before you can get an appointment at some clinics.

My health trust Lanarkshire has an age limit of 37 for NHS treatment and you get 3 attempts. I THINK lothian is 35 for NHS treatment, not sure how many treatments you get. 

Hope this helps and Good luck!


----------



## zinnia (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot! That helps. 
As I will turn 35 next month, I'm a little worried about the age limits. Is the health trust something that you can choose (would go for the 37-year one...)? (Sorry, I am nor familiar with the health system in the UK.) If you choose to pay yourself, do they still have the age limits for tx?
Good luck for your ICSI!
Zinnia


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

The trust you are assigned to depends on where you live.  If you live in Edinburgh you are with Lothian NHS which I think is 35.  You can contact the trusts and aks for their policy for fertility treatment and for them to send it to you.  I'm not sure what the policy is for non-Uk residents or those who have just arrived in the UK, it would be worth asking about that too.  Most people in the West of scotland are referred to Glasgow.  I had investigations under one trust (Lanarkshire) and they referred me to another (Glasgow) as they don't do ICSI or IVF.  My trust has a 16 month wait - and that is after the investigations which took over a year.  Others have waits of 5 months or 9 months after investigations - hence why we went private.  In Lanarkshire you get up to 3 NHS tx - I went private this time which deducted one from my NHS allowance (however the NHS paid for my drugs).  These policies vary dramatically across Scotland, never mind the UK.  (Its worth looking at the HFEA guide to infertility which lists all the clinics in the UK).

If you go private the age limit is 40+ - the HFEA document tells you what the age limit is and the services offered at each clinic.

Hope this helps
Yvonne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Zinnia,

sorry for not replying earlier ... I haven't been on the boards for quite a while due to studying. But Yvonne has already helped you a bit as I can see.

We're going for end of November as that's the first appt free *private*. The New Royal has a waiting list of 3 (!!!) years if you go through NHS so we decided to finance the first cycle.

Age "limits" for NHS funding is 35 but they may be not as strict, I am not sure. I am going to be 31 end of the year so haven't even thought about it. Costs are about £2700 around that - I am going to have my first talk with the nurse about things on 9 August so will be able to give more information after that.

The RIE itself is a fairly nice hospital - looks more like an airport than a hospital though!  Not too happy that they have the prenatal area just next door from the EFREC (Endocrine Fertility Reproductive whatsoever) ... doesn't help to see all those mums-to-be with their bumps! 

Drop me a line (PM or e-mail) to chat more!

Glad I found someone on the board now who's going to the RIE as well...


----------



## nazy30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi there, just to let you know that I had an appointment on Monday at  Edinburgh Royal, it was my second appointment, I was not due to start my IVF till October/November, but much to my amazment I should be starting it early next month! (the hospital must have had a cancellation or something?) the staff I have seen on both visits were very nice.The IVF works out at just under £3000. Hopefully I will get my period in the next few days, I have to phone the hospital as soon as I get it and get booked in for a dummy transfer . I hope it happens before Wednesday as I'm off on holiday to Rhodes.If I can help furthur just let me know. Denise x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Littlewolf

Seems your not alone .  Me too in December also with Dr Thong - really good to hear from someone else. I am due to phone in when my November period starts.  They have not decided whether IVF or ICSI say they will decide on the day as to how DH sperms are.

Keep in touch.  And all the best

Yoda


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Yoda, 

So you're already further than I am really - I have my appt with the nurse for the general IVF Chat on 9th August. However, I know that we will start the treatment in November I believe.  They have told me that it will be IVF though - never mentioned ICSI at all to me. 

Denise,

I hope that you got your period now so you can get the trip to the RIE behind you before going on holiday! 

Both of you - keep in touch!!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello all 

Hope you are all  doing well.  

Little Wolf,  You are 2 days ahead of me!!    I have my first nurse appointment on August 11th. Poor DH has to produce a sample for checking  how sperms are. Then to call on Nov AF,  hopefully all gets done Dec 05 fingers crossed.

Good Luck with your appointments if I don't hear from you sooner, would be nice to keep in touch since we are having first tx around the same time. 

Forgot to say - There is another lady called GillC on here under Scottish Clinics Thread within ICSI i'm almost positve she has an appointment same day as you 9th August. 

Dont know what this nbsp things is Sorry I think where I have made changes

Yoda X


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

I've had three NHS IVF cycles at the RIE. All unsuccessful but not for a lack of trying on the staff's part. Dr Thong and all the staff at the RIE are really nice. The age limit for NHS in Lothian is 38 and they fund up to three cycles but any previous cycles are taken off ie if you've paid for two yourself, they will only pay for one.

I should be starting a cycle right now but Dr Thong found some problems and is performing a laparoscopy first as there is no point in going ahead and paying £2900 until my chances are optimised. They really are a caring team.

Good luck to everyone
Jambo


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Jambo,

thanks for the update on Dr Thong and his team - I had my laparoscopy on 31st May and was told that IVF is the only way for us really.

Yoda,

I will give an update after my appt - DH is getting slightly annoyed with all those sperm and blood samples he has to provide ... poor soul! 

Would be really great if we would keep in contact - maybe even meet up for a cuppa some time?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello everyone

Jambo sorry about your unsuccessful cycles  you are best to wait till chances are best as you say. All the best for next time   .  Its really nice to hear they are a good team.

Little Wolf  - yeah do keep in touch it is so nice to hear from someone in the same boat and same place - I would like to meet up some time maybe nearer "our time"  


Take Care everyone

YodaXX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everyone!  

Jambo, so sorry about the negative results.... that must be hard really....   

The appt with the nurse is on Tuesday... I decided to take the day off so I don't sit at work and consider questions... and you never know what happens with LRT at the moment!!! 

Yoda, would be great if we could exchange information end of this week or so!  And then - deffo go for a cuppa or so nearer to November/December? 

Little Wolf


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello All

Little Wolf - Yes we will exchange info. let me know how you get on Tuesday.  Mine on Thurs, well more dh's really, he has to produce a sample!!  poor soul.

Catch up soon then .  Hope all goes ok for you.  yes we should try and meet up Nov/Dec.  

Take Care everyone   

YodaX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Yoda,

meeting with the Nurse was very informative - we spoke to Nurse Carmel (she sounded a bit Irish to me). Lots of information, specially about the 4 (!!) drugs I have to take (side effects etc.) and then the whole "dummy cycle", egg collection and replacement.

It looks like I will start with the first scan in the first week in November (they do a scan during the first week of your period) and then will take the first drug. It's all now done by subcutanous injection, no nasal spray.

They may have to do a shortened cycle for me as we calculated the 2nd OP to be around Christmas Day ....   Not really what you'd wish for! 

* Warning*: If you are going by bus to the RIE make sure you have lots of time - we forgot how horrible traffic is during Festival time (and with LRT still doing Saturday service)!!!

Let me know how your appt on Thursday goes.

Little Wolf


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Everyone 

Hope all is well.   



Little Wolf -  Glad you got more info re your IVF and all went ok for you.  I bet you are really excited now!! 

I had nurse appointment today.  Started with dh being taken away to produce his sample!   Not a good result there.  He has had a vasectomy then a reversal which was successful  but normal sperms only 4% so nurse (Jane) said it will now be ICSI rather than IVF.  

She also said hospital would be closed for 2 weeks during Xmas so may be b4 or afterwards.  I asked her to put me on the cancellation list, so just maybe I could be taken earlier- can't see it but worth a try. 

All the drugs sound a bit daunting she showed us the needle -not as bad as I thought it would be though.  Its more the timing and side affects I'm worried about.  She said I could have the spray but you need to do that 4/5 times a day as opposed to the injection which you need only do once a day.

It's all so much to take in.  Going to go through all the paper work over the next few days.


Keep in touch

Yodaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh, Yoda - sorry you have to go with ICSI - although there doesn't seem to be a big difference between ICSI and IVF. 

Our nurse showed us the needle as well... not bad as it's just subcutaneous ... think I can manage that. But yeah, DH is already scared of November when I am supposed to go through "temporary Menopause" plus then PMT ...    

We were told that they can reduce the time of the meds because of Xmas - so we didn't even ask for the cancellation list. Considering that we want to go away for 2 weeks to Florida end of October (it all depends on work now!!  ).... 

Keep me updated how you're getting along with the cancellation list.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Little Wolf

Yes not much difference in icsi your right.

Florida in October that sounds lovely   
wish it was me.

Menopause symptoms omg that should be fun especially with my pms 

Take it easy.
Yodaxx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hi.  A couple of weeks ago, I was placed on the waiting list for IVF at the New Royal, Edinburgh and I was told the waiting time was 2-3years the Dr thought.  I was just wondering how long it took you's the women that have done it through the NHS to reach the top of the list?

Also I just want to wish the best of luck to everyone either going through treatment at the moment or soon to be.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Stina, as I said in your original thread I am going private....

And now big news: Someone cancelled their cycle so DH and I are "bumped" up to the November cycle instead of December!!! Means I have to take the injections during our trip to Florida but should be ok. I am soooo happy that I won't have to worry about Christmas now!! 

Yoda, hopefully you will be "bumped up" as well....


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Little wolf - Thats great news, I wish you the very best of luck!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Little Wolf- you jammy thing!   How did you find out did they phone you?  I've not heard anything.  Well done its nice to hear some people are getting bumped up I have waited forever..  This all started for me about 16 months ago.   And going private as well!

Stina - I know its a long time to wait but it will come round sooner than you think.  It may even be worthwhile  
trying to get referred to another hospital say Ninewells or Glasgow Royal their waiting list are shorter.  I have a pack from Ninewells  in Dundee if you would like me to send it onto you. The pack  is for private patients but has contacts etc.  I am sure if you went back to your Dr they would help.      

Good Luck everyone 

Love YodaXX


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Yoda, I actually did IVF at Ninewells 4 years ago now with my ex husband on the NHS, because I was living in the Isle of Lewis at the time(where Im originally from), it only took me 2months to get to the top of the list then, due to the amount of funding that the Western Isles Health Board paid annually.  I have asked my GP if they would be able to refer me to another hospital, but he said that the local Health Board for here, would only pay for me to have IVF treatment in the Lothian district unfortunately.  3 Years just seems like forever away.  You'll know what I mean by the more you want something, the longer you have to wait for it.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Stina

I'm so sorry this is the case - it doesn't really make much sense if one hospital is overloaded and the others aren't.  You would think you could just be added to the shortest list.

I know it is a long time - it has been bad enough for me to have waited this long.  I have been mucked around alot by them.  I hope you get to the top as quick as possible they do seem to get quite a few cancellations  - at least you are on there now.

It must be so hard - I can understand how you are feeling- if you need to chat  we are all here for you. 

Speak to you soon and   I know it's hard honey.

Take Care 

YodaX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Stina,

so sorry about that - I thought already that there is a "catchment area" like for schools when I saw the different waiting lists for Edinburgh (3 years) and Glasgow (I believe 14 months or was it even less than 1 year). I hope you will get up the list soon.

Yoda - yes, they phoned me at work.... I keep my fingers crossed that they call you soon as well!!

Have spoken to the nurse today just to make sure that everything is okay for our trip to Florida and yes, there are no problems....


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for letting me know - no word for me I guess I will just need to wait a wee bit longer 

Cheers

Yoda   XX


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Well we got our confirmation yesterday in the post that we are on the waiting list and said at the moments its 3years +.  That they will send us a letter every 6months telling us where we are on the list.  I think the only thing thats gonna keep me sane in that time, is that I have just been accepted to do my nursing diploma.  So that should keep me busy and hopefully the next 3 years or so will fly by.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Stina

I'm glad you are officially on the waiting list - and even though they say three years it's just to cover them for the longest waiting period.  You could maybe be taken sooner which would be nice for you.  

Thats fantastic news about nursing diploma.  I actually thought about doing this but decided not to as I work with my Hubby and its not too bad actually - no-one ordering me around etc.  so I have decided to stay working with him. Mind you it would be nice to have the qualification.

I wish you all the best with this.  At least by the time you do your treatment you will be qualified for nursing probably better that way than the  other way round as you would no doubt be distracted with baby care and all the chores which comes from being a Mummy as much as we would love this!

It will all be worth it in the end i'm sure.  I do believe in things happening for a reason although it may sometimes seem unfair.

Well Done and Good Luck  

YodaXX


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Thankyou very much Yoda.  Very kind words from you.


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Hope that you don't mind me butting in ?  

I am another RIE person, and due to start my next cycle as of my AF in September. I work out that if everything goes as before I will start d/r from early Oct ( I start my spray on day one of my next AF as my AF has become irregular due to tx ), will be injecting around 20th Oct and EC about 2nd Nov. Crikey !!

So hopefully I will see you all in the waiting room. That would be nice.

I have become an old hand at this, so feel free to fire any questions in my direction. It is always good to talk, and I have missed not having any Edinburgh girls to talk with.....till now.

Anyway I have a bit of catching up to do as I haven't been on the FF's site since April / May time. I love this site, but as we had a longer break this time between tx I wanted to forget everything about tx and to take time out and to have a good summer...and it has been. Ready and raring to go now.

So till later, Yoda it is good to read your posts, take care all,

Gill xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Edinburgh Girlies  

Welcome back Gill C good to "hear" from you again. Hope you and dh had a nice relaxing holiday.  Oh almost that time for you. My goodness the Summer has flown in  

I'm so glad you have come back on again as it's reassuring to know someone is here who has been through all the tx b4 at the same hospital

I will keep everything crossed.     for your tx.

Little Wolf, Stina, Nazy30. YFinlayson and everyone else hope you are all well.   

Yoda xx


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Yoda,

Good to hear from you.  Yes, I am certainly still around .... just needed a break from it all. 

When are you due to start ? From AF in November ? Why straight to ICSI and not IVF ? 

Speaking of holidays, I just booked ours today. Yippee !! We usually go away after tx ( something to look forward to ),but by the time we get through to the end of the 2ww this time we will be at the end of Nov and that is our mad time at work. Sooooo holiday before. Will be on the spray by then, but that is okay, I hope. Will be good to change the routine of the tx, if only a little. Have you any plans ?

Enjoying trawling around the site. DH just raises his eyebrows !!

Gill xx


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi !

I've been away for a bit. Can anyone tell me what "bubbles" and "blowbursts" are ?

Thank you,

Gill x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Gill C

Another holiday! alright for some (only kidding) you deserve it  you have got the right idea.

No plans for my hols yet visited NY in April hoping to go away with step kids in Oct.

I have no idea what these bubble things are all about.  Apparently we hear Sept 1st but that is only a rumour.  

I started a thread on icsi asking what there were for, Tony just sent me a cheesy smile as if to say only he knew.   I guess we will find out soon enough.

Yes I have to phone in on my Nov af but on working it out it will probably be due Oct 25/26 she said I could phone in if it was the 29th 30th so I might have to wait till Nov 26th ish who knows! 

They said I would need icsi due to hubbys poor sperm (vasectomy then reversal - some sperms but only 4% good ones) 

I saw a nurse called Jane she was lovely.

Speak to you soon dh home he sees me on this every night thinks i'm mad XX

PS its fab so informative and you dont feel so alone


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello again everyone, and welcome back Gill!!    

I haven't put my head into IVF yet after the frantic calculation 2 weeks ago when they offered to change from a December to a November cycle. - We nearly had booked our holiday in Florida at that time but as per confirmation from the Nurses when I phoned in to double check we will be all ok to go - I just have to start doing the d/r in Orlando.

Considering it is a temporary Menopause with the same side effects ... how am I to know if I have "hot flushes" or if it is just Florida heat??   

I have to phone the RIE early October, my period is fairly regular - between 31 and 32 days so I expect I will phone them the 5th or 7th October. 

Cannot believe it's just over 1 month to go!!! HELP!!!    Probably should get my head around that soon but I have a new job application going just now .... I hate my current job for 4.5 years now and it's just getting worse by the day!  

Nice to hear from you all though and give regular updates.

When I went for the informative talk with the Nurse on 9/8/05 I read something in the documentation she gave us about a Meet up Group for IVF people at RIE? Has anyone heard about it? Gill?? 

Well, I better dash - need to cook dinner. 

Speak to you all later!


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Morning All,

'orrible and grey here .... and wet !! The dog insists on popping in and out of the back door, and I am looking at my newly laid kitchen floor very protectively - huge, wet, hairy paw marks !!  But that is the reason we put this floor in, so I guess a blind eye to some extent and a brush and mop !

Yoda - Another holiday, I know !! Feels that way to us too as we were just away in June. Normally we take two hols, one around April to May time and the other in October / November, but this time the tx is dictating, so we feel very decadent. Nice feeling. But by the time the Edin Festival is over we will be scraping ourselves up off the floor, so hols are nec !! I do recommend planning a hol after tx .... the whole world is great if bfp, and it is something to look forward to after a bfn, and more importantly in that situation it gets you away from everything, time by yourselves and time to regroup, so to speak.

Ahh I see why you need ICSI. Better fertilisation results. Me too. Jane is nice isn't she. Very little. Two of the nurses must be on maternity leave by now, or back part time. They are all so fab.

Ist September - I am intrigued !!

Little Wolf - Hi. Me too. I will be d/r on holiday. Flushes in the sun will be interesting !! Only hope that my AF starts when I am expecting it. Keep having a horrible feeling that it will go depot and scans and stims will clash with our hols. I was always so regular, but after the 2nd tx it went depot. Ah well !!

Meet up group at the RIE. I did get info about it on my first tx, but not since. Did wonder about it at the time. Perhaps we should look into it. Have you got a contact number ?

Job application ? Sorry that you hate your job, that must be awful. What doing ?

Are we all Edinburgh based ? Yoda are you in West Lothian ? Would it be good to meet ?

Hi to all others.
Take care all, off to make soup.

Gill XX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello again  

Miserable here too in Murieston.  I am still in my dressing gown just can't be bothered when it's like this going to nip down to the Travel Agents to book our Oct holiday.  

It would be nice to meet up - I would be happy to come into Edinburgh Little Wolf was interested in a meet up and maybe some of the others Stina? or Nazy30?

Where are you off to for your hols?  I was wondering can you fly early stages of bfp? as I would like to go somewhere not too far away is all goes well maybe at the start of the year, just a thought though.

I've not heard about the meet up group at RIE at all would be nice to compare experiences etc.

Ah soup, just that kind of weather my dh is on a diet he was asking when I was going to start making my soup again.  When I get the chance I never seem to have enough hours in the day quite enjoying being lazy today.

Had some lovely soup on Friday Minestrone at Nino's restaurant in Bellsquarry it was gorgeous lots of nice veg and an excellent stock.  would reccommend it.

Little Wolf good luck with your job application - nothing worse than going into work every day hating the sight of the place.  I know how you feel I used to feel that way.

Take Care everyone

Yoda x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Yoda, Ive been in my nighty all day, couldnt be bothered getting dressed with the weather we've been having.

I would be happy for a meet up, either here in Livi or Edinburgh, (although I dont know it very well).

Gill and Yoda, where are you's going on holiday?  Do you's have big enough suitcases that I could sneak into and come, lol.  Im also going away in Oct, but just upto Stornoway, Isle of Lewis for a week, could do with going abroad though.

Litttle Wolf Good Luck with the job hunting!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello again 

Stina if the meet up was in Edinburgh, I could meet you at one of the train stations (Livingston South) is just along the road from me) and we could go in together if you like or even catch a bus.  I know town quite well.  I do drive but prefer not to in Edinburgh and parking is a nightmare anyway!

Weather looks much better today and feeling a bit better about things.  I cant stand the awful weather like we had yesterday makes you feel really down .  Booked up to go away in Oct to Corfu so that will be quite nice .    

Stornoway - I 've heard it's beautiful.  I would like to visit all these lovely places.   Dont know what these bubbles do but have some anyway. 

Speak to you all soon

YodaX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Good afternoon all...

enjoying my part time day off (everything better than going to my work really ... Gill, I work in Customer Services for one of our Finance Companies in Edinburgh ... so stress is kinda on the daily routine anyway!!! ...  ). 

Meeting up would be great!! I haven't taken any details really for the support group thingy and my papers don't give any information other than "check the poster in EFREC" ... will have a look when I go to do the scan in October. 

Somehow the whole procedure doesn't look so far away anymore, does it? Scan & dummy transfer + d/r in October... the scan will be only a bit over a month away!! HUH!!!   

Well... I better get going ... want to catch up with some gardening today as yesterday and Saturday were a bit wet ...


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Yoda that would be great, or either we could meet up for lunch or something one day in Livingston, even if its just the 2 of us.  I know what you mean about the weather.  Its so depressing, atleast today was quite good.  

hope everyone else is well.


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hiya,
      I've posted a message in the meet-up board.Hope you can all come.

        love Janet and Beth  xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Everyone

I am up for a meet up, but don't think I could handle one with all the Mummies and babies would just be too much    It was really nice that we were asked.  Just not for me at this stage.

Stina, Little Wolf, Gill C how do you feel about a seperate one.  Edinburgh is fine for me.  If anyone fancies maybe we could have some lunch or even dinner.  Then we can decide where, when etc.

Take Care 

YodaX


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Yoda, Im still up for a meet up with yourself, Little Wolf and Gill C.

When would you's like to meet up, it would either need to be a friday, saturday or sunday for me.  Lunch or dinner I dont mind.


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hiya,
      Hopefully we will get to meet you all at some point.I just thought I would let you all know about our next meet-up as a few newbies had expressed an interest.Stina,I think you were one of them?

                                    love  Janet and Beth  xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Yoda, Stina,

I would be up for it but it would have to be Saturday or Sunday for me as well - or Dinner during the week. 

Janet & Beth,

I'll consider but like Yoda I don't think I could cope with mummies and their babies...


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sussed out the the bubble thing, click on blow to increase or burst to reduce them so given you all some. Stina you have the most someone must be blowing you lots of Bubbles .  Shame I cant blow my own!   Maybe your Tony's favorite!

Yodaxx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

LOL, look how many you have!!


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Also, I was gonna say, what about we try and make a date for some weekend in September, what do you's think?  Im free everyweekend at the moment, I dont seem to have any planned yet for Sept.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

where does everyone fancy going? what month/date? so far I cant do the following weekends 24th Sept, 1st Oct. & School hols in Oct

I know its a long way off but I thought even a Xmasey night or lunch would be nice. I dont mind arranging.

Let me know your thoughts on this

Take Care Yoda

you've got more bubbles than I have now!! Stina


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

I have been blowing bubbles....  



The following dates I am not available for a meet up ....

10/9, 17/9 and then away 24/9 - 1/10. 

And then again away from 20/10 - 4/11

Quite like the idea of a Christmas lunch type thing ....Some of us may already know whether it was a positive or negative cycle.. Definitely worth looking into...  

Take care

Little Wolf


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi

Thanks Little Wolf. 

Gill C do you fancy this? and any others from Edinburgh Royal Infirmary.  Some people might have their results by then (Xmas period) which may be quite nice to catch up, nice atmosphere, decorations etc.  

It also gives us some time to plan it and arrange other Xmas engagements  around it..  If so we can come up with some venues and a date  for our diary.

If anyone else has some ideas fire away.  Catch you later

YodaXX


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Yeah Xmas time would be fine for me, although we are in the middle of organising a night out, not sure on the date yet, as you really need to book things now for xmas.  

If we were to meet up soon, im away from the 12th-24th October.  But any other time will be ok.  Thats the only date I have filled in my diary at the moment.  Gosh I lead quite a boring life.. Actually way things work in this house, is that its normally all lastminute our plans, lol.

I dont know Edinburgh if thats where we're going, so everyone else will need to choose.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mmmmh... places to meet... somewhere fairly central so our peeps from Livvy can come with no problems as well.... 

I am not sure but I could suggest the Chocolate Soup at Hunter's Square (that's corner Royal Mile/Nicolson Street). I went there early this year and it was a nice place, nice seating areas and YUMMIE hot chocolate...


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I dont know Edinburgh atall, so I will leave it to you's to decide, although Yoda I'll need to make my way through with you if thats ok, bus/train whatever as I dont want to drive through either, also an excuse for a drink, lol.  

Littlewolf where you have suggested sounds ok with me.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

I'm happy to go anywhere  your suggestion sounds interesting  LW, Stina don't worry you can come with me no -probs .


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Sorry, been entertaining family and working, so didn't get anywhere near the computer for my own use.  Will make up for it now. !!

A meet up would be good. I can be quite flexible. Off on hols 28/9 to 12/10. Is it possible to meet sooner than later, before some of us hit tx ? Sunday lunch ? Can go in any direction, Edin or Liv. There is also Jane on my Oct/Nov cycle buddies. Not sure where she lives, but attending same clinic. So, correct me if wrong .....

CAN DO - 

Yoda - 
Stina - Friday, Saturday, Sunday. Lunch or Dinner.
Little Wolf - Saturday, Sunday. Lunch or Dinner.  Weekday Dinner.
Gill - Flexible most lunches and dinners.

CAN'T DO - 

Yoda - 24/9.  1/10.  Oct School hols.
Stina -  12/10 to 24/10.
Little Wolf - 10/9.  17/9.  24/9 to 1/10.  20/10 to 4/11. 
Gill - 28/9 to 12/10.

What about early November if not September ? October seems pretty full for most of us.  

Little Wolf - Choc Soup sounds devine. Where you off to on hols ?
Stina - Stornoway, fab. You are very welcome to try to get into my suitcase though. Yours is the excess luggage !!
Yoda - Corfu, fab.

Me - Spain. T'is the cava festival, hee hee. Okay I know, will be d/r, but a glass or two !?!

Can't believe that it is SEPTEMBER. The month tx officially starts.       

Just waiting for AF to start, due NOW ..... and how, AF pains at moment.

Till later,
Gill xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everyone! 

Hope you all had a calmer weekend than I had... mad rush on both days... and today as well!!  Really need a break (counting days to 23rd September now!).

I think early November for our meet up is probably best... not sure if I can cram anything into SEptember or October at all.... 

Gill - I am off to the US ... 2 days in Cleveland and then the rest in Orlando! WHooohooo!!! Looking forward to it!  ... Also, how does it work with Cycle buddies? Had a look at the forum and for me it looked more like pregnancy cycle thing? 

I have found out that my AF is still starting fairly regular ... phew! 

Speak to you all later!


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I think early November would be ideal for me, because December I have all the expense of Christmas and nights out, like you's im sure.  So money wise I think November would be fantastic to meet up.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

If November suits everyone else then i'm cool with this. 

Take Care

Love YodaXX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Baby Ladies


Little Wolf Orlando   you lucky thing I visited Orlando '03 (fab).  The Stone Willy's pizzas from the Gas Stations are lurvly Say hello to Tinkerbell for me if you are visiting Disneyland.  Maybe she can sprinkle some babydust our way.

Stina when do you start your Diploma?  

Gill C Hope you are well - all the very best with yout tx I will keep everything crossed for you.  



I have just bl00dy missed a telephone call from the hospital about a cancellation they have had for October (Not sure if this is when ET will take place or not) .  They are closed now and I've booked to go on hols from the 14th to the  21st OMG!!! what am I going to do? I wonder if I need to be here then?

This is just my luck, last Friday my washing machine went on fire    while I was cooking dinner (just as well we was in and not sleeping in bed!)  dh had to throw it outside and pour cold water into it!  

What has to be the worst house hold chore - toilets?  I dont actually mind these at least you can notice a difference no, it has to be the dreaded OVEN god almighty, I started at 2 oclock after finishing work and having a quick bite to eat.  I kid you not, it took me till 5.00pm and there are still marks which I can see 
Oh my goodness what a day!! this is turning out to be.  

Have been trying to sort out a problem with my mobile for about 3 weeks nobody really cares in the call centre, everytime you think the problem is resolved it turns out  not to be then you have to call again explaining all the same details again.  Needeless to say I was on yet another telephone call to them when the nurse called me.

oh that feels  a bit better - sorry I needed to vent  off some of my anger   feeling really grumpy today.  My af was about 4 days late this month,  I thought maybe, just maybe I could be pregnant  but no they eventually came. I think some of my grumpiness was due to this. 

Sorry to be depressing today. Thanks for "listening" I don't usually get down.  I suppose we cant be up all the time  

    Take Care Yodaxx     2morrow will be a better day


What do you think the nurse means by cancellation for Oct?


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Yoda,

just a quick note before falling into bed ... Cancellation in October? I am not sure ... either she meant October Cycle or starting the d/r in October (like me)? 

Depending on when your period starts you should be okay for your trip.... mine is usually around the 5th of each month and I will start the d/r while in Florida (2nd week) .... 

    Hope tomorrow will be a better day for you. 

I will search for Tinkerbell ... maybe she lets me take some fairy dust with me....  

HUGS!
Little Wolf


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello


Thanks Little Wolf  

Well I called the hospital about the cancellation. Heidi (Nurse) said i am not allowed to do October  because I will be on holiday & would be taking 2 weeks drugs unnecessarily - not really sure what she is meaning as I could take them on hols.  She didn't explain. Talk about confussed.  

Ahe well my emotions are just up and down all the time.  I am on day 6 can anyone help.     I wish she hadn't called me now.    I have just paid my holiday or I would cancel, but I will loose all my money.   


   

Hope you are all well  Take Care Yoda x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Yoda,

shame about the October cancellation...maybe it doesn't work out with the date calculation? I believe you're supposed to start the injections on day xx (for me - cycle of 31/32 days - it's day 26) so maybe it doesn't work out with your holiday there? 

Or maybe your scan/dummy transfer is during your holiday? 

I am down today as well.... not happy at job (well... that's a bit nicely said .. I HATE it for 4.5 years now!) and really just want to throw it... but DH won't let me just yet....  

AF started as well (I have a funny cycle... starts 2 days light bleeding, then 1-2 days nothing and then the full flow after that!!!) with the full flow and that probably is part of my bad mood... 

Is anyone reading any books about IVF? I have bougth Zita West's book "Fertility and getting pregnant" and have been reading the odd chapter... and I quite like it. 

Well...   for us all... speak to you soon!!!

Little Wolf


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya Everyone

Little Wolf sorry you are feeling down.   There is nothing worse than disliking your work - believe me I've been there.  Just hang in there till your tx comes round then fingers crossed you will get your wish and soon be off on maternity.  I made the mistake of walking out of my bank job and regretting it, took me over a year to get another one .  Which I left also (yip you guessed it another bank) I now work with my hubby as working in the bank was totally stressing me out. 

I called Heidi again today she said I could take drugs for a longer period of time - but I think I will just leave it for now, i'm getting a bit confused by it all, thanks for your info this helped.  I've waited this long to I will just keep plodding on.

I know what you mean about the af I sometimes have a similar thing to you. But this month it has been non stop for 6 days normally like you say light start then nothing then heavy for the next 2 or 3 - oh we are so complicated us women.

I liked your monster face I feel a bit like that too - caught a cold just want to curl into my bed now dh off to watch tv - how romantic!

I have read the Zita West book also How to conceive naturally not that its done much for me.  Athough there are some good tips, and informative reading in alot of it. 

Take Care All  

Weekend Tomorrow Yeehaaa  I'm gonna totally pig out!!


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Don't understand Yoda. You were down to start tx in Nov, to telephone in with your AF in Nov ?  Now they want to bring it forward a month ? To phone in with AF in Oct ? When would you expect your AF in Oct ? Or do they mean tx in Oct, so phone in with AF in Sept ? When do you expect AF in Sept. Initial scan is usually five to seven days after start of AF. Why can't you travel with the drugs ? I am .... but timed for d/r drugs only. Heidhi is really nice, but can be a little hard to understand on the telephone. ( She is the best needle putter-inner at EC, fab !).  

Anyway, had my initial scan on Tuesday, so off and running. Yippee !!  
Everything ok, paid (ouch!), received my bag of goodies. Will be d/r by injection this time. A first for me as always sniffed. Seemingly we get the choice now, and most are taking the injection as it is only once a day and sniffing can be between 3 and 6 times a day. So in for a penny .... pin cushion here I come !!

Little Wolf - what stage are you at ? When do you expect to d/r ? If you haven't remember to ask clinic for letter if taking needles etc abroad. Menopausal women hit the airways !!

Stina - What diploma are you doing ?

Me too  -read Zita West and Marilyn can't remember her name just now !! 
Also, me too, Yoda. A cold that is.... feeling poorly !   Hope you feel better soon.

Take care all,
Love Gill xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hello Ladies.  How are you's.  We've had not a bad weekend so far.

Regarding my course I'm doing, this year I am doing my Access to Nursing then next October I go to Napier to do my Nursing Diploma/Degree.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

hope you're all enjoying the gorgeous sunshine outside...  I am currently going through a pile of washing again... 

Stina - cool, another one studying for the health profession ... I am currently doing a distant learning course to do my diploma in Sports Therapy ... and my nagging mind just caught up with me to get me back to be books today!!! 

Gill - I haven't even started yet ... will have my scan early October (I assume AF to start around 9th) and d/r end of October. And I won't forget to remind them for the letter...  

Have had a nagging headache since Friday really ... not too happy with it. DH wonders if it is the AF but I am not so sure... actually are more inclined to say it's my stress levels back up again where they were in February when I was signed off work for 3 months.....

Well... better get that washing outside... have to take what we can of the good weather here, right?!


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi All,

Little Wolf - we will be quite close in tx. I start d/r on my next AF, which should be about 2nd Oct, so stims should start about the 20th Oct and EC about 4th Nov. The one advatage to having had a few tx's, you can plan things better !!
Hope the headache is better. Hard not to worry and to think about it all too much, isn't it ? 

Wow, all this learning. Me too, but in a small way - Spanish.

I've got a green eyed glow in the dark dog, just now !! A small version of the hound of the baskervilles !! She has a slight eye infection, so the cream and dye to test her tear ducts have left her with an interesting look. Spooky !! 

Stina and Yoda - hope you are well.

Till later, Gill xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

_I'm good thanks. Its been a busy week and I have 2 essays and studying to do this weekend, so I'm gonna have to sit down all day tomorrow or sunday and do it.

How are you all?

Has anyone arranged a date for us all to meet up yet?  _​


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Hope everyone is well.  Iam available to meet up any time just let me know where and when.

Stina get stuck in about that essay!   no seriously i would love the opportunity to be able to study for nursing diploma, your a lucky girl! 

Take care everyone

Yodaxx


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi All,

A grey day here. Contemplating a trip to Sainsburys. Off out to friends for dinner tonight which will be fun.

Got a cold though. Can't shift it, despite the vit c etc. Any suggestions ? Sneezing, blowing the now red nose, coughing etc. Feeling sorry for myself !! Gone on for too long. Agh !

Anyway, till later,

Gill


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

The only thing I can suggest Gill is drink plenty of fluids, chicken soup and fresh air.  

I hope you have a good night out tonight and get over your cold shortly.

Hope everyone else is having an OK Weekend so far.  

Take Care!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Gill C

I suggest Echinacea (spelling!) drops take about 20 (it wont do any harm if you take more than this) - drops in water and a slice of lemon 3 times a day.  Like yourself I had this awful cold, it shifted straight away after this. Take it for about 3/4 days.  Also buy some smelling salts they blow the head off you and clear your nose/throat.  I bought all mine from boots at the Gyle  - so Advantage points too.

Nothing else worked for me.  Apparently  Echinacea also helps with conceiving - check out the prenatal thread under herbs.

Just watched "White Noise"  Spooooky   tonight on Sky Box Office as tv was rubbish 2nite apart from x-factor and the Ozzy interview.

Gill I hope you feel better soon at least it has come b4 your tx, which is something I suppose.  I am confident the Spell above will kill it off.

     to you all.

Stina / Littlewolf hope you are both well and having a nice weekend.






Take Care All

YodaxX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

had a great day today ... went to a crop (Scrapbooking get together) and had lots of fun!! 

Cannot get the fact that our scan will be in about 2-3 weeks... OOOPS!!!  

Tomorrow I am going to clean my study so I can finally DO some craft stuff again.. my area is a mess at the moment...  

Gill - try the Echinacea ... My mum gave me a couple of drops in warm water when I was a kid and I am still taking it nowadays.... You will be starting d/r about the week when I am going to my scan, aren't you? 

Stina - Will have to get into studying myself again...  

Huuuugs to you all!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,
I am new to this site have been attending edinburgh royal infirmary for over a year now and will have been on clomid for a year in november. We have been ttc for nearly 3 years and have been told to start thinking about ivf. I have pcos and had a scan this morning (day 12) but think there were only cists present, was one follicle that looked alittle bigger so have to go for another scan on friday to see if it grows anymore. I wish everyone lots of luck in ivf and other treatments, its nice to find someone local to speak to. How long did you wait for ivf appointment at ERI, i think i may be entitled to nhs but dont think i can wait years as it feels like forever already and is really getting me down. Thanks for listening.
twiggy


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy


Welcome   it's really good to hear from another lady from ERI.  Good Luck with your tx.

I think the waiting list for NHS patients is around 3 Years and Private patients approx. 7 months - I was initally told 4 mths however i think that just a tad out, nurse advised me its getting longer all the time.  I have been going for about 1 1/2 years in total so far!(including investigations) i would have to say they are quite slow, since we gave the go ahead and till tx begins it will be 8 month!  So if they tell you 4 months be wary however NHS they say 3 years to cover themselves but seems to be much less than this as they have many cancellations. 

Hope all goes well for you, hopefully some of the other Edinburgh girls can offer you some advice too - Gill C has been before.  

Take Care and keep us posted

YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Yoda,
          Thanks for your reply i will def keep you posted, will see what happens on friday but not feeling very positive today. Its so nice to be able to talk to others going through similar senarios. Were you on clomid or anything before considering ivf? i have been on it nearly a year and they say you should only stay on it 3-6 months, am thinking it is not going to work if not worked by now. Thanks again,
              twiggy


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya

To be honest it was all a bit of a nightmare.  DH had a vasectomy then a reversal they tested his sperm at gp - gp said we would need to consider donor sperm.   And we were thinking why ?? there is sperm there just not a huge amount of good ones.  Now dh is even lower as they have been p****ing around so much only 4% now (you are supposed to try for a baby within 4 years of vasectomy reversal).  When we visited the ERI they did everthing again wasting more time (6 months between appointments)  and said they could do icsi for us that it was possible to have our own children.  Thank goodness for that 

I had an ultrasound and dye test.  One tube fine the other partially blocked, they also said I had a tilted womb.  They didn't try me on clomid not sure why not you would think they would try this initally.

I think if your clomid has not worked by now you should have ivf or icsi.  Give them the go ahead as soon as possible if you want to get started they need a good kick up the a***  

Sorry I just get so annoyed I have been waiting ages and got mucked around big time.  Hope your is much quicker.    

Having said all that if it works first time I'll take it all back.    

Take Care

Yoda


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya yoda,
            really hope it works first time for you will keep my fingers crossed for you. They dont really fill you with confidence at eri right enough, they gave me someone elses tablets 3 weeks ago and they say that they have lost my file this morning! It is very frustrating having to wait i know. A year on clomid seems a bit much when you are not supposed to take it for more than 3-6 months, never mind. I will be thinking of you anyway good luck,
                    twiggy


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome Twiggy!  

DH and I tried for 3 years and got the ball rolling with tests etc. last year September. I had a lap & dye last November and a Laparoscopy end of May. Both tubes blocked and lots of adhesions, so only way for us is IVF. 

I am actually fairly happy with ERI - apart from the fact that Dr. Tong was not very compassionate. My nurse however made up for that.

We kinda got onto the private list by accident...  Dr. Tong asked us whether we would be able to self fund and when we said yes he put us on to private. However, as the waiting list on NHS is about 3 years (well, that's what they told us!!) we decided to go private anyway... just to keep the "age" down. 

Hope all of us ERI ladies have lots of luck


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

I am having a laugh to myself   they lost dh blood and results and they had to be done all over again so no surprise they lost your file.  

Ah hope it gets better for us  

Best get on with cooking the t step son has his girlfriend round tonight as schools hols. 15 and girls already  

Yoda x 



ps wasn't on clomid at all they didn't offer it to me not sure why


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
            nice to hear from you both. I had the dye scan thing in june as had to wait 6 months after they decided to give me it, have been attending clinic for a year past august. My tubes are fine my problem is that i am not ovulating due to pcos so clomid prob was the best option for me to try first, yoda if you are o ok and its you husbands sperm count then icsi is prob the best option for you, also little wolf if your tubes are blocked then ivf also only option. I wish you both luck.  Its just i have been on clomid for so long and has only actually made me ovulate twice in a year and they just keep increasing the dose, i just feel its time to try something else as i am on a high dose for my weight. I think we will prob go private as well if need ivf as dont think i can wait another 3 years before starting, although do have age on my side (am 25), dh is 30. Nice talking to you both i better go as am at work.
                  twiggy


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hi Twiggy, I also have pcos.  I was put on the NHS waiting list on the 1st of August and I have been told that it make take 3 years to reach the top.  
If your needing help regarding the pcos try this website its fantastic and the women are fab and understanding  www.pcosworldwidesupport.com
I would try and get yourself on the list asap if your going to do IVF as the list does seem to be getting bigger meaning longer waiting times whether you decide to go through the NHS or Private.  

Keep us updated and goodluck.  Hope to speak to you soon.  


Hope everyone else is well, I am so glad today is nearly finally over, its been a very hectic and tiring day so far, bed is calling me... I can hear it  

Speak to you's all soon!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Stina nice to hear from you, got a couple of good books on pcos will try this website thanks. Are you attending ERI as well? i am in east lothian but work in edinburgh anyway. I have a friend getting ivf in stirling and she says waiting list is only 6 months on nhs and almost straight away if you go private which she is having to do as has 2 older kids. Does anyone know if you can go to another hosp private if quicker or if it has to go on your postcode? How is everyone today anyway? better get back to work,
                                                                    twiggy


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All

Twiggy

Don't think your friends info. is up to date or maybe they have more resources now  .  Why not try calling them?    My nurse said 3 yrs nhs 7 months private - I will be on my 8th month waiting after giving the go-ahead, when I  start in Nov (fingers xed)

Ninewells in Dundee is slightly shorter and some of the Glasgow ones are shorter too.  Edinburgh is the longest unfortunatley.  

Its a shame they are so far away otherwise I may have considered tx at another.  I would have to get a referal letter from eri  in the end I just settled for Edinburgh .  I am a huge beleiver in fate so didn't really want to stir things up.

Anyway hope you get the information you are looking for let us know.

How is everyone?  I've been hectic as usual.  Dont know where the time goes 21 of Sept already.  Gill C and  Little Wolf you must be getting more excited each day.

Stina hope you are doing ok and studying hard  

Take Care

Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

(Yoda, I found the thread, thanks!). 
I am Tracey and am going for icsi at eri at the beginning of october. It is great that I have found other people in a similar situation as I am feeling very apprehensive about it all! 

Does anyone know of any support groups fr people goingthrough ivf and icsi? I was offreed a councillor but don't really feel I need one, I'd rather talk to other women in the same situation. 

I am scared of ijecting myself but nowhere near as scared as I would be if my husband was going to do it for me....eek! I am also scared of the emotional/hormonal changes. I know it will be worth it if everything works out though 

Lookig forward to getting to know you all!

Tracey

Due to start injections on 4th october.


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Welcome Tracey and Twiggy.  It is good to know others at ERI. I felt quite lonely up till now, as there didn't seem to be Edinburgh cyclers during my last tx's. Good to meet you all.

So let me get this straight - ( can anyone / how do we make up a ERI tx list ? ). 

Yoda - starting ICSI in November. When do you expect AF ?

Little Wolf - IVF, d/r approx end October.

Stina - are you on the waiting list ?

Tracey - ICSI, due to start d/r early October.

Twiggy - clomid and tx.

Gill - ICSI, due to start d/r early October.

Apologies if I have got details wrong. Please correct me.

Twiggy - I would get yourself on the list asap. Personally, I have had a good relationship with the ERI since starting IVF tx in 2003. I didn't have to wait very long to start tx - am private - but have noticed that due to new logistics at the clinic the waiting list is ever growing. After each tx I only had three months between ( the recommended break), before starting a new cycle. This time it was a four/five month wait between. Frustrating I know when you are starting out, but a welcome break for me which has helped put everything back into perspective and not rattling out of one tx into another.

Little Wolf - I know what you mean about Dr Thong, but I do find him fab, and he does remember you. His is the fastest blood-taker in town !! And cheeky about seeing my breakfast on the scan !
Yes, I am getting nervous now. Should be only eleven days or so till my AF and d/r. Typical if AF is late.  
Have you got your letter yet for flying with hypos', needles etc ?

Thanks for the echinea (?!!) advice. And the spell Yoda.  Will take myself off to Boots. Worried that I will still be coughing during tx. Don't need that.

Anyway, things hectic here - trying to clear everything up before holiday next week. I always have a panic about this time. Not helped by having parents to stay and friends to dinner etc. Mad! 

Hope you are all well,
Till later, Gill XX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Gill C Hope you get all better in time for tx   

Have a wonderful holiday   and Little Wolf too (remember about Tinkerbell) 

I am due my af about Oct 28th the nurse said I could phone in if it was the very end of the month so hopefully if it comes on or a day or 2 afterwards this will allow me to get started asap- not really sure what happens after I phone in drugs etc.   maybe if anyone knows they could let me know.  My Nurse Jane was lovely but skimmed over it 

God it's begining to get dark already 18.27  how depressing 


Catch you l8r

YodaXX

Tracey glad you found us                                               Camsmum  

Stina   Twiggy some bubbles for you


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

everyone 

I am having tx at Edinburgh. I am 26 and DH is 28 we have been ttc for 2 years 8 months (IF makes you count everything ). We started seeing Dr Tay at the Infertility Clinic last May. I had a few tests but as suspected the problem was DH sperm count. DH was on dialysis for 3 years and had a kidney transplant 3.5 years ago and as a result takes a lot of tablets including steriods which we suspect are the cause of the low sperm count. Obviously we cant change his tablets so we are having ICSI. We dont know how long the kidney transplant will last (somewhere between 5 & 15 yrs) and we have been told his sperm count will be worse when he goes back on dialysis, so we dont have time to wait for the NHS list and are going private. We are now with Dr Thong, yet to meet him though

I have my pre-tx scan tomorrow - OMG cant believe its finally here! Like you are all saying not exactly quick at ERI we were put on the list in March. When I spoke to the nurse she guessed I would start d/r about 7th Oct so there are quite a few of us starting then. We should have a secret rendevous in the clinic by the toys  

Well best get off and make DH his dinner.

Good luck everyone
  

Jane
xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Gill !

Thanks for the welcome, I see you are starting injections (what is d/r short for I'm going to have to learn all these acronyms!) at around the same time as me! 

How do you work out when you are getting each bit of treatment? Now I had my nurse discussion and  read all the bumph that she gave me and I'm not normally totally thick but I just cant seem to figure it all out at all!  If af is due 4th october, do I actually start injections on that day?

Also, if I do start that day, how long before I strat feeling weepy and menopausal? I'm worried because I am chairing an agm that night and don't want to start crying in front of everone for some silly reason!  

How many tries have you had with IVF? as you can problably guess this is my first! I don't know why I waited so long before going for it as I'm actually quite excited now (in a scared sort of way).

Also hello to Jane, Dr Thong is very nice in a very clinical sort of way. I think he is quite funny because every time he has examined me, he asks if work is busy. I think this is his stock question for stopping you feeling embarased about things but it's difficult to think about work when you have a strangers hand you know where. LOL.....sorry hope your not offended!

Anyway Jane your suggestion of a secret rendevous is great, do you know that every time I go in now I'll be wondering if the person next to me is a jane or a gill !

Trace6.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,
              hope you are all well today, tracey good luck with your scan, i have another one tomorrow morning. I too will be wondering if any of you are sitting next to me on my visits to eri. What does tx stand for, i to am a new person and dont know all shorthands. I have to go am at work but will try to log on later.
            twiggy


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Hi ALL

Twiggy click on this link or you can also find it by clicking on Home Page at top then down the left hand side of this page is a list of options click on Words and Meanings.

TX means - treatment, AF- Auntie Flo, DH - Dear Husband, BFP - Big Fat Pregnancy these are but a few
Hope this helps. 

Have a nice day

YodaX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Camsmum you may find the post to Twiggy about Words & Meaning  useful too, dr down regulating.  

2ww - 2 week wait
ec - egg collection
et - egg transfer


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi again everyone,
                      yes gill you are correct am on clomid treatment, have been for a year come november. Thanks for the tip yoda i got the husband and preg one was just tx was confusing me, i will have a look at this link. I am nervous about tomorrow always get really worked up about scans etc, can never eat breakfast as always feel sick! 
                                      twiggy


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Well I had my pre-tx scan and dummy transfer this morning. Everything went ok but when they were doing the dummy transfer they couldnt find my womb so there was lots of wiggling about searching! and finally gave up and had to get a different speculum I get the luxury of the nasty cold metal one  anyway once they found my womb I didnt feel the catheter going in. So we were given the go ahead collected all the drugs etc

camsmum - this might answer your question, AF arrived on 18th Sept pre-tx scan today and start d/r drugs on 9th Oct back for next scan 22nd Oct. Im sure the time scales are slightly different for everyone but I am sure you will be ok for your agm meeting. I didnt see Dr Thong, cant remember what his name was but I had to laugh, after what you said about Dr Thong, when he asked where we worked and where are our offices.

When it came to handing over the cheque we couldnt 1. because they hadnt sent us the invoice and 2. because the price has gone up and we didnt have enough money. The cost for icsi is now £3090 instead of £2890 that we were told.

twiggy - you will be fine at the scan honey. I was really nervous too.

Hope everyone is good and thinking positive thoughts.    

   
Love
Jane
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everyone!!!

Nice to see that our group is growing... welcome to Camsmum, Twiggy & Jane!!

DH and I will be off to Peebles for a week from Saturday... no PC, hardly phone contact - just us, our hobbies and time to walk ... and talk I assume.

Another way for me to "push" the thought of the whole IVF back in my brain.... I expect AF to appear on 7th October and should be going to the pre-tx scan & dummy transfer by the 10th.  We were told that I am probably about to start d/r 27/10 or so - all of course depending on AF. 

Not sure if I will be able to come to read the boards before we head off because we stil have to pack and pre-cook dinner for Saturday as well.... 

Big hugs from me - and Yoda, I will be visiting Tinkerbell later in October...  around 24th October... and will come online before then!


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hey ladies, Hope everyone is well.

Welcome to the newbies.

Its just a short message today, as I have just been diagnosed with mumps today and am not well atall.  

Take care everyone.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home girls 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37647.new#new


----------

